# Titanium 867 pas fragile du tout !



## powerbook867 (22 Février 2003)

( d'abord une remarque : je me suis enfin coulé dans le bronze du monde Mac car mon titre est en minuscule ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 voilà qui fera plaisir à ce qui se reconnaitront ( eh oui c'est demain le jour du seigneur et pardonnez moi messieurs Macs si j'ai péché ( sic ! ) ))

Moi contrairement à d'autres ( il me semble, vu que ... ) mon TI867 n'est pas fragile du tout car il n'a aucune égratignure sur la coque après 2 mois d'usage intensif !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( il faut bien repondre à mes détracteurs ! ( tiens aujourd'hui j'ai le verbe mou ! je me relâche sans doute, un peu de faiblesse !! )

Allez je suis gentil, je vous livre mon secret !. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, puisque vous voulez le savoir , je vous le dis, mais ne le répétez à personne. Cela se réume en 4 mots : J'EN PRENDS EXTREMEMENT SOIN.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Evidemment que le TI867 entre des mains de déménageurs ou de routiers ! ...


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2003)

Mon Lombard est extrémement rayé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais qu'est-ce que j'aime ça !!


----------



## powerbook867 (22 Février 2003)

t'es routier ou déménageur ?

( c'est de l'humour, ne me radiez pas du forum ! )


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * t'es routier ou déménageur ? * 

[/QUOTE]

euh... squatteur-randonneur !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon, je fais des efforts, j'ai arrêté de donner de la bière à mon mac !!


----------



## powerbook867 (22 Février 2003)

Franchement un powerbook 333, ca donne quoi sur os9 et os x ?


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

euh... squatteur-randonneur !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

d'ailleurs, je le remets dans le Sac avec les deux boitiers photos !!


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Franchement un powerbook 333, ca donne quoi sur os9 et os x ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]  

demande à tout ceux qui ont vu mon powerbook tourner...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tant que je ne demande rien d'animés à la carte graphique, c'est suffisant pour mon boulot de photographe et mon statut de posteur fou !!


----------



## SirDeck (22 Février 2003)

Moi mon Ti500, il a... comment dire... de la patine ! J'ai perdu un patin en caoutchouc le premier moi. Du coup, le dessous a de jolies rayures. Le couvercle est un peu raillé également et les extrémités de la charnière sont à vif. Il a du caractère ! Il fait plus robuste en fait. Lorsqu'il est sorti, cet écran tout mince nous faisait flipper. On se demandait combien de temps il tiendrait. Il tient bien. face à une machine au revêtement usé, la question ne se pose pas.
J'ai fait le calcul, en deux ans, mon Ti aura fait environ 2600 km sur mon porte-bagages dans Paris (trottoirs, pavés, etc.)





Mais c'est qu'il me corrige ? Je n'avais même pas remarqué que Safari proposait un correcteur. Bien ça pour un illettré comme moi.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr /> * Moi mon Ti500, il a... comment dire... de la patine ! J'ai perdu un patin en caoutchouc le premier moi.





* 

[/QUOTE]

Appelles chez Apple (0800 046 046 gratuit ,SAV à Cork ), il t'en enverront un set de rechange


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

Le mien aussi aura pas mal voyagé ! Près de 50000 km en un peu plus d'un an. Il est même tombé de mon sac sans dégats à part une petite bosse sur le dessus (on ne peut pas démonter l'écran pour retordre le métal dans le bon sens).

Bref c'est du costaud !!!


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Appelles chez Apple (0800 046 046 gratuit ,SAV à Cork ), il t'en enverront un set de rechange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je vais les enbetés tien


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr /> * Moi mon Ti500, il a... comment dire... de la patine ! J'ai perdu un patin en caoutchouc le premier moi. Du coup, le dessous a de jolies rayures. Le couvercle est un peu raillé également et les extrémités de la charnière sont à vif. Il a du caractère ! Il fait plus robuste en fait. Lorsqu'il est sorti, cet écran tout mince nous faisait flipper. On se demandait combien de temps il tiendrait. Il tient bien. face à une machine au revêtement usé, la question ne se pose pas.

* 

[/QUOTE]

un ti avec des rayures c'est ce qui fait son charmes


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je vais les enbetés tien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Grape vient de s'en faire envoyer


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

hop des pieds doivent arriver


----------



## Grape (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Grape vient de s'en faire envoyer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] Tu peux aussi le _bricoler_




Bouton de télécommande, gomme des crayons etc, etc


----------



## SirDeck (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Appelles chez Apple (0800 046 046 gratuit ,SAV à Cork ), il t'en enverront un set de rechange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

coool!


----------



## powerbook867 (23 Février 2003)

A Padawan Les Oies, le foie est bien gras !


----------



## ficelle (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * A Padawan Les Oies, le foie est bien gras ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

quand est-ce que tu t'electrocutes, toi ? !


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

quand est-ce que tu t'electrocutes, toi ? !   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux pas nous électrocuter du thé en passant ?


----------



## minime (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr />quand est-ce que tu t'electrocutes, toi ? !

[/QUOTE]

Ne desespère pas, d'après ce sujet dans AppleInsider ça ne saurait tarder: 12" powerbooks so hot - there's current on the case.


----------



## powerbook867 (23 Février 2003)

Pourquoi est ce que les gens sur ce forum sont aussi méchants ?


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi est ce que les gens sur ce forum sont aussi méchants ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarceeeeeeeeeeeeee que !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nan, où t'as vu des gens méchants ici ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zen Pibi867 !


----------



## powerbook867 (23 Février 2003)

Il n'y a quasiment que ça ici ( sauf toi bien sûr ) que des gens qui ne supportent pas que je dise que je n'aime pas le ALU12 qu'ils ont acheté. Moi si quelqu'un me dit que mon TI867 est naze eh ben je pique un fou-rire et je laisse dire, c'est tellement drôle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est fou ce que les fans d'alu12 sont susceptibles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est comme si on leur chatouillait les pieds avec un lance-flamme !


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * 
Il n'y a quasiment que ça ici ( sauf toi bien sûr ) que des gens qui ne supportent pas que je dise que je n'aime pas le ALU12 qu'ils ont acheté. Moi si quelqu'un me dit que mon TI867 est naze eh ben je pique un fou-rire et je laisse dire, c'est tellement drôle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est fou ce que les fans d'alu12 sont susceptibles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est comme si on leur chatouillait les pieds avec un lance-flamme !   * 

[/QUOTE]

personnellement, j'aime trop le titane brut de mes réflecteurs de flash pourpouvoir supporter le revêtement écaillé des Ti de mes amis. tu vois, c'est ça aussi la relativité !


----------



## powerbook867 (23 Février 2003)

c'est pas ma faute si tu as des routiers et des déménageurs comme amis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( c'est ca aussi l'humour )


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * c'est pas ma faute si tu as des routiers et des déménageurs comme amis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( c'est ca aussi l'humour )   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas de ma faute si "les routiers sont sympas !!"


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

ta l'autocollant ?


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ta l'autocollant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

nan, j'ai juste un autocollant MacGeneration.com sur le powerbook et une pomme translucide sur la vitre arrière !!


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

tu a encore des autocollant macge ? il ne me reste plus que des macbidouille


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu a encore des autocollant macge ? il ne me reste plus que des macbidouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai encore un autocollant Macgé (collector) par contre MacBidouille, j'ai pas... mais c'est vraiment pas grave...


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2003)

Ah la chaleureuse ambiance amicale entre alèm et powerbook867 ...


----------



## RV (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ah la chaleureuse ambiance amicale entre alèm et powerbook867 ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ils ont un différent ?


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

je sais pas


----------



## nato kino (24 Février 2003)

Mais si tu sais...


----------



## RV (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
alors personne ne sait


----------



## powerbook867 (24 Février 2003)

moi non plus je sais pas !


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
alors personne ne sait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

personne non


----------



## Onra (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * 
Il n'y a quasiment que ça ici ( sauf toi bien sûr ) que des gens qui ne supportent pas que je dise que je n'aime pas le ALU12 qu'ils ont acheté. Moi si quelqu'un me dit que mon TI867 est naze eh ben je pique un fou-rire et je laisse dire, c'est tellement drôle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est fou ce que les fans d'alu12 sont susceptibles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est comme si on leur chatouillait les pieds avec un lance-flamme !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais bien sûr que tu as le droit de ne pas aimer le look de l'Alu 12". Melaure ne l'aime pas non plus ! Et je ne vais pas lui taper dessus juste pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et personne t'a dit non plus que ton Ti est naze. Si tu savais le nombre d'afficionados du Ti qui circulent ici !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais on t'a juste reproché ton agressivité et ton impolitesse... Si tu n'en avais pas l'intention et que tes propos ont été mal interprété, ben c'est pas grave. Il est toujours temps de se réconcilier. Les forums ne sont en aucun cas un défouloir ou un ring. Nous sommes tous utilisateurs ou futurs utilisateurs mac et heureux de l'être !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez hop, première bonne action de la journée : on repart du bon pieds avec powerbook867  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## powerbook867 (24 Février 2003)

oui du bon pied ! car contrairement à ce que tu dis c'est moi qui ait été agressé en premier et je n'ai fait que me défendre. Tu aurais fait pareil.

Je ne cherche pas la guerre, mais si on me cherche on me trouve ( sic ! ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me suis déja exprimé sur tout ces malentendus, ausi je ne vais pas recommencer.

Content de cette réconciliation.

Je suis un fan de Mac et je me réserve le droit de critiquer ce que je pense qui ne va pas, pour moi, chez Apple, afin de faire évoluer les choses. On paie assez cher l'achat d'un Mac pour avoir un Droit de réponse. Et puis,on est en démocratie...

Bonne journée à tous mes détracteurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( en fait je vous aime bien... ! )


----------



## Onra (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * oui du bon pied ! car contrairement à ce que tu dis c'est moi qui ait été agressé en premier et je n'ai fait que me défendre. Tu aurais fait pareil.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Note : je n'ai pas dit que tu avais commencé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne cherche pas la guerre, mais si on me cherche on me trouve ( sic ! ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]


Relativise... il y a aura toujours des trolls pour te faire sortir de tes gons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * 
Je me suis déja exprimé sur tout ces malentendus, ausi je ne vais pas recommencer.

Content de cette réconciliation.

Je suis un fan de Mac et je me réserve le droit de critiquer ce que je pense qui ne va pas, pour moi, chez Apple, afin de faire évoluer les choses. On paie assez cher l'achat d'un Mac pour avoir un Droit de réponse. Et puis,on est en démocratie...

Bonne journée à tous mes détracteurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( en fait je vous aime bien... ! )   * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais nous aussi on t'aime bien


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Mais bien sûr que tu as le droit de ne pas aimer le look de l'Alu 12". Melaure ne l'aime pas non plus ! Et je ne vais pas lui taper dessus juste pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]

Et voilà les propos se déforment. Je n'ai pas dit que je ne l'aimais pas, mais juste que je préfèrait le TI. Si le TI n'existait pas je l'aurais trouvé sensationnel !


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2003)

Faut dire aussi qu'Apple a mis la barre assez haut avec le Ti... Difficile de faire mieux et de plaire à tout le monde après un coup pareil


----------



## Onra (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Faut dire aussi qu'Apple a mis la barre assez haut avec le Ti... Difficile de faire mieux et de plaire à tout le monde après un coup pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est juste...


----------

